# Australian employers, visa holders and applicants warned about migration changes



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Immigration officials are keen that everyone from employers, visa holders and those considering moving to Australia should be aware of skilled migration options and the new laws and penalties that have been introduced recently. Be visa aware, that is the message that is being sent out as outreach officers visit a series of locations to [...]

Click to read the full news article: Australian employers, visa holders and applicants warned about migration changes...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

